# University of Leicester Speedcubing Society



## CubeRoots (Jun 16, 2012)

I just wanted to create this thread as we're gonna be using it soon. Some of you may already know that we have a cubing society at the university of Leicester, and for those that don't you do now.

Anyone can join, even if you're not at the uni. Membership is £5 for 2012/2013 
Below is a summary of what we do/what you can get out of joining

During term time we have weekly meet-ups on campus and have informal monthly competitions (3x3x3 only atm), at the end of the year there are prizes for the best performances over the course of the competitions and for most improved cuber.
In November we are hosting the UK Open along with Daniel & seventowns.
We plan/want to host another, smaller, official comp in spring 2013 too; as a member registration would be free for this.
We have several bar-crawls planned throughout the year.
In April or summer 2013 we will be arranging a subsidised trip to a competition either in the UK or abroad for our members.
The Mathematics Department are funding a guest lecture for us from an expert in puzzle mathematics.
Members can buy/trade-in cubes at very good prices.
more to come in the future...

So yeah, if you are interested in joining for 2012/2013 reply to this thread or join our group on facebook.

Finally, if you do not want to join... 

why not challenge the society to a team event of some kind with some of your cubing friends? post here, we are happy to travel for meetups etc.
OR, if you think you have something interesting to say/teach; post here, and we will pay for you to come to the University to do it.

Happy Cubing


----------



## Ollie (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll be there  If someone can teach me Roux I'd love them forever


----------



## CubeRoots (Jun 16, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I'll be there  If someone can teach me Roux I'd love them forever



*waits for alex or someone to volunteer* 

I've tried it recently, I struggle with the blocks, but I used this and I found it a breeze. I did a 18.22 average of 12 with it last night. But it's not recommended apparantly, so i'm using it as a transitional method.

Do you have a readers week when you go to uni next year? If so, that could be the week you come down for bld


----------



## Ollie (Jun 16, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Do you have a readers week when you go to uni next year? If so, that could be the week you come down for bld



Not sure actually! I'm not sure if the BSc courses get reading weeks! If so then I'll be straight down


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 14, 2012)

*UNOFFICIAL COMPETITION 2 RESULTS*

2nd unofficial comp was today.

Henry has a starting ritual of saying 3 2 1 go as he starts timer... today he did it and instantly exploded his cube on first move. Highlight of my life.

Joke event: putting a cube into a box. +2 if box falls over.

results:



Spoiler



3x3 
Name time 1	time2	time 3	time 4	time 5 average
Laurence	(23.77)	22.36	21.68	(18.43)	19.83 21.29
David 68.66	(68.25)	(253.62)	72.68	77.03 72.79
Henry	66.8	(60.28)	(77.88)	61.31	63.05 63.72
Stefanie	298.44	265.47	144.21	433.8	449.56 332.57
Dominic	43.56	38.38	36.68	29.4	38.02 37.69

OH	
Laurence 46.47	44.4	41.55	45.94	43.84 44.73

Pyraminx 
Dom	14.33	17.22	25.05	17.02	(14.02) 16.19
Laurence	36.75	(22.18)	(37.66)	24.83	34 31.86

Putting a cube into a box 
Laurence	(0.53)	0.53	0.52	(0.46)	0.46 0.50
Rosie	(0.55)	0.5	(0.47)	0.5	0.55 0.52
Villy	(0.56)	(0.63)	0.56	0.58	0.58 0.57

2x2 
Laurence	8.06	7.61	(6.72)	8.05	(11.31) 7.91
henry	7.25	15.84	(21.22)	(5.93)	20.78 14.62
Dom	(17.11)	18.52	26.46	(26.86)	21.96 22.31

4x4 
Laurence	(120.36)	100.55	107.21	(100.5)	114.25 107.33

333 FINAL 
henry	75.52	(123.16)	60.55	(45.84)	67.52 67.86
dom	(35.3)	(dnf)	38.02	36.65	49.72 41.46
Laurence	21.72	(15.03)	18.65	16.78	(22.63) 19.05


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 14, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> *waits for alex or someone to volunteer*



Done 

Great comp; no stage and no cameras and no silly billies constantly telling me to break the wr. Exciting.

And yeah Henry counts himself in I noticed at UKO. A little funny but meh if it helps him


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 14, 2012)

5BLD said:


> no silly billies constantly telling me to break the wr



like me


----------



## Domfoolery (Nov 14, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> During term time we have weekly meet-ups on campus and have informal monthly competitions (3x3x3 only atm
> In November we are hosting the UK Open along with Daniel & seventowns.
> We have several bar-crawls planned throughout the year.
> The Mathematics Department are funding a guest lecture for us from an expert in puzzle mathematics.
> Members can buy/trade-in cubes at very good prices.


This needs soo much updating Laurence!


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 14, 2012)

Domfoolery said:


> This needs soo much updating Laurence!



lol, i know.

that's a nice username you have there dom. shame if something were to happen to it


----------

